# john deere 210le wont start



## squirrelgurl18 (Aug 24, 2016)

Last week tractor started acting like it was out of fuel, would stop running then after sitting for 30 minutes would start again. we changed the fuel filter emptied the gas tank found it had junk in it & that the filter inside tank was not attached. cleaned tank reattached the filter checked all fuel lines. fuel pump seems to be working fine, injectors seem to be working but still wont turn over. checked fuse they are good.
What else can we check?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the fuel shut-off ,and make sure it's working.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Won't turn over.... or won't start? If it won't turn over, sounds like a loose battery connection. check the battery terminals, and the ground connection. Safety switch? Make sure the brake is on, out of gear and any auxiliary functions (PTO etc.) are not engages.


----------



## squirrelgurl18 (Aug 24, 2016)

thanks for the advice....went ahead and changed the fuel pump yesterday big difference in pressure to the injectors though it wouldn't start. went out this morning & it starts but only runs for about 15 seconds then stops...trying to locate the fuel shut off, i think that is the culprit. its acting like my motorcycle did when it had a faulty kill switch& kept shutting off the motor....
thank you for your time and help....


----------



## squirrelgurl18 (Aug 24, 2016)

if I have a fuel shut off cant find it...been on the phone with john deere tech line times today..he sent me the ecu schismatics to check electrical system but it proving to be above our skills 
i live in a rual area where everyone has tractors but NOT one repairman locally 
time for a margarita


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

not sure if the system would have to be bled after changing the fuel pump, if its like a gas (petrol) powered car, this will self bleed.

if you had a multimeter and the sensor values, you could check the sensors mentioned in the ECU theory PDf, about all you can check is the voltages supplied to each sensor mentioned.

and if you could get the fault codes from JD, this would help muchly, from what I hear, you don't stand a chance, if the dealer has given you these 2 PDF's, why not go the hog and see if he will part with the codes, these would help you greatly.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Check the injection pump cold advance switch. Not sure if your model falls into the category, but Deere had a LOT of problems with that switch on other models. It looks like a temperature sending unit.

According to Deere parts diagrams, your tractor has a 4045 engine with a Stanodyne injection pump. Fuel shut off solenoid is in the top cover of the injection pump where the wire hooks.

HTH.
Mark


----------



## squirrelgurl18 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you Fred...Yes we did bleed the fuel system & It started just wont keep running turns off as if you turned the key off.
We checked the voltage where he told us to & we would get a 12.. or a 3 but is that right? are we checking it correctly? were our questions yesterday..then upon further research we noticed that the fusees he told us to check one we don't have which is prob why we got so confused. I am contacting him again this morning to confirm he sent me the right info. Thank you for the "ask for the codes" he talked about them I will ask him, though what do i do with the codes? how will they help?
Glad it wont be as hot today 
Thank you for your time & help truly appreciate it...have a great weekend


----------



## squirrelgurl18 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you Mark.....You are right it is a Stanadyne injector that was replaced in 2012 by previous owner. I talked to a gentlemen yesterday & he said to check the electrical solenoid on top of injector & make sure it was putting out voltage. JD said if the electric solenoid is bad they don't sell just that part I have to buy a whole new injector $2000! 
You saw a PARTS DIAGRAM???? Ive been searching for 2 days & all I get are scrambled pics with websites telling me to subscribe in order to see the pic which i did do & got my login today gonna check it out. That is our biggest problem is our manual doesn't really show pics of whats what so we are doing best to figure out what we are looking at. i attached a pic of my injector is the fuel shut off the the part with the brass end? that's what I am thinking....

Thank you Mark for your time & advice...I am hopeful today & feel energized to get back at it..Have a great weekend.


----------



## squirrelgurl18 (Aug 24, 2016)

holly cow that pic is big sorry


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's ok,...it's easier to see the details,in it.
That should be the shut-off,yes.
Unplug the connector ,and probe the wires with a volt meter,with the key OFF,Then turn the key to ON (run),and see if there's votage
Then,repeat the test with the key turned to START,and see if it has voltage.
If no voltage,the wires are messed up,somewhere .
If there's voltage,it's probably the solenoid.
I can't understand why they won't sell just the solenoid,since it's a common problem,on diesels.
I'll do some checking ,to see if I can find one.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you for the "ask for the codes" he talked about them I will ask him, though what do i do with the codes? how will they help?

squirrelgurl18, for the moment, go along with what JohnG suggests testing.

About a third of the way down on the second PDF you attached to your thread tells you how to test for trouble codes, but you need the count that corresponds with a particular fault and the dealer has these and most likely wont pass them on.

an example only and not gospel !! say for instance that your red light on the tractor flashes 4 times, that code as an example could be for a faulty temperature sensor.

Lets not get too involved for the time being, do the simple tests for now.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,
JD doesn't like anyone fixing their own equipment,and they consider the info as "proprietary property .
So much so,that they claim that if you buy a tractor,...you DON'T actually own it,since it needs their programs to run,and you aren't buying that info.
Sure made a lot of farmers angry,after spending all those thousands of dollars !


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Deere may not sell the shut off solenoid separately but I'd bet dollars to donuts that your local diesel injection pump shop can get it for you.

Follow jhngardner367's advice above before you do anything to determine if you're getting voltage to the solenoid. If you're getting voltage and the voltage is still there when the engine shuts off, chances are you have a bad shut off solenoid. 

JD parts catalogs for almost any model Deere ever made are available to view online.
You can go to jdparts.com, enter your model number, enter the information they as for, for your region and you can see the entire parts catalog.

I've attached an exploded view of the parts available for the injection pump on a 210LE.

HTH

Mark


----------



## Ripley (Apr 20, 2018)

I Have a 2005 John Deere 210Le that will not start have changed crank sensor and fuel pump,
low oil sensor and temp sensor. There is no power to the fuel pump when engine cranks. Hour meter clock has stayed off also now. In need of new ideas of what to do.
Dan


----------

